# Trinity Amps (Tweed Deluxe)



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

My original post was lost in the great server crash of 2008, and I've been meaning to repost this...so for those that have already seen this before, my apologies!:wave:

Before Christmas, I ordered a 5E3 Twee Deluxe kit from Stephen at Trinity Amps (www.trinityamps.com). Now, prior to ordering the kit, I had absolutely no experience with a soldering iron - no high school shop class, no tinkering with electronics, nothing. I had grade 12 under my belt, and with that a very rudimentary understanding of electronic components, and how to understand (somewhat) a schematic.

Stephen's kits include everything you need (minus solder and a soldering iron). Full documentation, all the parts, tubes, chassis, etc etc etc. After reading through the documentation, I started on the build. While I was a little shaky at first, things went relatively smoothly, and here I am a month later with a beautiful sounding amp.

I didn't take pictures during the build, but many have done so - I believe there may even be a thread on this forum (if not, there's many pics on Stephen's forum). It's also worth mentioning that Stephen is extremely quick to reply to questions, and will help people out way beyond what most would expect.

Anyways, this is obviously a huge plug for a great local guy with a fantastic product. Anybody looking for a new amp should strongly consider one of Stephen's kits. Take it from somebody who plugged in a soldering iron 6 weeks ago...if you take it slow, follow the layout and schematic, you can do these kits!!! :rockon2: Thanks Stephen!!!


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

run now i'm running it through my 2x12 with a vintage 30 and g12h30...not ideal, but it's what I had. I may have to try the Jensen though...many seem to say it's the ideal match!

I think I'm addicted (as, it seems, is your stepson). I have my eyes on a dr z mazerati gt-styled amp for the next build!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been GASing for a 5e3 kit from Trinity for a while, but, alas, I should probably get myself an acoustic first.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

2x12 open back...but i'm contemplating rebuilding the cab. apparently this combo in a closed back is where the better tone is. I must say, the Tweed sounds nice through the 2x12...but it's only temporary. Will be building a 1x12 combo to house it soon...and maybe the jensen will be the ticket when that's finished (not looking to split up the cab, if I can avoid it).


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> I've been GASing for a 5e3 kit from Trinity for a while, but, alas, I should probably get myself an acoustic first.


Sell that Blues Jr!! Trust me...you won't miss it!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I built a 5E3 from a ceriatone kit for a friend about a year ago. 
I gotta say that the 5E3 is a great little amp, and the perfect candidate for a simple little VVR circuit.

Use a 3 position (centre off) power switch in the standby hole and use the power switch hole for your 1 meg pot vvr control. Can get great turned up sound, scaled back to reasonable indoor (and even bedroom) volumes. Then it became an even much more versatile amp.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

dan_ said:


> Sell that Blues Jr!! Trust me...you won't miss it!


Haha, yknow, if it would cover the price of the whole kit, I just might.

I guess I'll have to start pinching pennies instead.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Haha, yknow, if it would cover the price of the whole kit, I just might.
> 
> I guess I'll have to start pinching pennies instead.


I think it would come darn close....but I feel you. I sold my Tiny Terror to cover the cost, and had to chip in a few sheckels to make up the difference. Search that couch!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

As a guy who has built 6 of Trinity's kits (2 were for friends, I have 4 of their amps, a sIII, an original 15 watter, a TC15 and of course the 5E3 with a Jensen alnico speaker) I have to say they ROCK!

The tone from the 15 is still my fave, with the 18 watter being close behind. The 5E3 is my lesser used amp but it sounds sweet as can be as well.

If you arent aware, there is a new offering from Trinity coming out in 2009 - have a look at their website forum for detail.. I am getting my hands on kit #1 when they are available!

I have said here many times before - but if more guys would give one of Stephens amps a try they wouldnt buy anything else! I sold my other amps (Fender deluxe reverb and Orange Rocker 30) because they werent getting used at all.


----------

